# Tank Funk



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a small convict and a small dempsey in a 10ga tank (temporary) and the tank has developed a funk about it. I had some red/brown algae growing so yesterday I did a large water change and a changed the carbon in the filter which is rated for 10ga. Now I know for cichlid you should have more filtration than what the filter is rated for, but the tanl would not get that dirty in 24 hours. Could it there be something in the water, like a bacteria or the algae causing the smell? Any suggestions on how to get rid of the funk? I just don't want to transfer the smell to the large tank when I put the decorations/plants and fish in. Comments Suggestions...


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Does your water out of the tap have funk? How long has it been since a water change?


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

My water out of the tap is fine. I did a water change about and 24 to 36 hours I started to smell the funk again (slight odor), and when I did the change there was no smell. It progrssively gets worse. Is it linked to the brown algae?


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never had Diatoms smell in a tank. How long has the tank been up and running cause the brown algae is usually diatoms and after a month or two it will turn to green algae.


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

I have had the tank running for 10-12 weeks.


----------

